

Ask HN: Is Google+ nailing it for Google? - NicoJuicy

I personally think that Google+ is actually succeeding, if it&#x27;s perceived as a platform (in progress) and not as a pure social product.<p>Eg. I login everywhere using Google auth, use GMail, circles (but not for G+), Youtube, Comments (= disquss, but login with G), Android (backups my pictures, organize my contacts, ...), Google Drive, ...<p>What do you think?
======
shankysingh
In short, I agree. Youtube coments, arguably, have become more saner though
they have long way to go. My documents and pictures all are on Google drive
linked to google plus accounts. Sharing them is a breeze, which works
amazingly well for office-work. Hangout is our staple for cross-team
communication.

~~~
NicoJuicy
From a business perspective, i also use it a lot, eg. Google Drive as my CMS
for clients (there's a builtin editor for html) and the client doesn't have to
pay much. I use the sharing principle for letting them decide who can edit
what.

I have tried Google Hangouts, but don't use it in my business. Do you use it
with clients to demonstrate some things? It would be my only use case for it
now.

~~~
shankysingh
Yeah, For demo of products.

------
AbhishekBiswal
I agree. For most of the apps out there, I use Google+ to login, even if there
are other services available.

Why : * Using Android, Google+ seems safer, faster, and easier to remember (
that I logged in using Google ) * I don't have to worry about Permissions that
much ( Facebook - post to news feed, send notifications ) * I can use Multiple
Google accounts for logging in ( and switch anytime ) * Again, it's Google.

